# Red/brown tiny worms in Filter



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i was looking over my Filter last night, when i noticed something wierd.

took a closer look, they look like tube structures, and when i looked closer, infact very close as these things are damn near microscopic, i noticed little tiny red/brown worms retracting back into the tube, and coming back out and even some migrating from one tube to another.

this is all taking place inside my aquaclear filter, both on the sponge and on the bio-media bag, and on the bio-max as well.
i took a look at my 125G and i noticed the smae thing in that filter as well.

ill try and take pics, but these things are very small, and not sure how good they will be, but where the heck did this come from? 
how can i deal with this?

thanks all


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I have noticed that same brown stuff collectiing in the Tubes of my Sump return Pipe. I think you need to clean the Pipes my Friend haha. if it is something cultivating you could be sure its probably thriving off of waste being fed through the sump.

I would treat it the same as planaria and see what happens , clean your Filter out in some tank water. and Flush the Pipes and Tubes
with Tap Water. You dont see them thriving in Your tank do you ? and think about it , you said it was like they were Migrating right? they would have to be ONE HELL of a swimmer to be that size and not be effected by the current running through there.

Cheers


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

Jon87 said:


> I have noticed that same brown stuff collectiing in the Tubes of my Sump return Pipe. I think you need to clean the Pipes my Friend haha. if it is something cultivating you could be sure its probably thriving off of waste being fed through the sump.
> 
> I would treat it the same as planaria and see what happens , clean your Filter out in some tank water. and Flush the Pipes and Tubes
> with Tap Water. You dont see them thriving in Your tank do you ? and think about it , you said it was like they were Migrating right? they would have to be ONE HELL of a swimmer to be that size and not be effected by the current running through there.
> ...


thanks for the words, but i dont have a sump......so i dont have pipes, the tubes i meant that they were living in, looks like they were made by these worms.
thanks for reading my post......and not paying that much attention, lol, but in all sincerity, i so appreciate your reply.

no, i dont see them in the tank, they are very small, smaller than blood worms, as i mentioned, maybe thinner than a strand of hair, so im not going to search my tank, in fact at this point im debating selling all my water tanks.

i do weekly cleans on all tanks, i take good care of them, i only feed pellets, and the tank that this is mostly infested is a community tank, so there is not any food waste at all, in fact i have 2 dozen shrimp, 3 plecos which clean the tank......so im really baffled here, and a bit annoyed .


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I see what you mean , sorry I read that wrong. When you said tubes I assumed you were referring to the tubes for the intake and return of a cannister filter which is why i was relating it to the pipes of my sump.

Thats really weird though.

GL


----------

